# AG SRP v Scholl 20



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I need to get my car polished over the next few evenings with limited time, in readiness for next Thursday.

I have Scholl 20 which I understand needs several passes for best effect. As time is not on my side, would it be better to use SRP by machine/ hand and save the S20 for a later date?

I purchased the S20 with the spider pad that came in a kit - would it be sensible to stay with that pad or use another one?

Its for a Sapphire Black BMW with average swirls.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Arvi,

Having polished a BMW 5 Series in the same colour with very bad paint condition last week it took the best part of 10 hours including washing, mechanical and chemical decontamination, full machine polish with a layer of Sonax protect and shine NPT and layer of AutoGlym UHD wax. I polished the car with a navy spider pad Scholl concepts S20 black and a DAS6 Pro. 95% of the defects were removed but it took a lot of time to work, conditions less than ideal in the baking sun, luckily we had a gazeebo to cover us. I would advise if you do not have the time to go through the steps I did you will not achieve the correction you require, so use the SRP to fill the swirls. But if you do have the time the results are incredible, s20 Black gives amazing gloss.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Arvi said:


> I need to get my car polished over the next few evenings with limited time, in readiness for next Thursday.
> 
> I have Scholl 20 which I understand needs several passes for best effect. As time is not on my side, would it be better to use SRP by machine/ hand and save the S20 for a later date?
> 
> ...


I very much doubt SRP will have the cut to remove average swirls on BMW paint, its know for filling more than anything.

I have VW paint and only had minor sirling from washing an just general ware from the past year, I used sonax profililine perfect finish and an Orange hex pad, it did a good job, SRP would not have had the cut


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Its been written recently that SRP actually contains no abrasives. Just a cleaner and a resin filler.

It'll have a positive effect on your paint for sure, and i do use it still as a cleanser/glaze, but it wont do the same job as the S20, which i also use, in terms of physical correction.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the replies. I know AGP won't give me the correction that I'm after for a proper polish. Basically my niece wants me to drive her to her prom and I wanted to get the car looking better than it is at the moment which whilst she won't probably see the difference - I'll be happier knowing I've made some effort on the car!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Also the SRP that I have must be at least 7 years + old. Is it worth me getting a new bottle?


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

My missus never notices the difference regardless of how much effort i put in.

Auto finesse do a triple AIO product that it good for exactly those situations. Its the stuff i use for example on my mums car, who wouldnt notice the difference either. it does clean the paint and add some sort of gloss and wax as the water beads off after using it.

But if you have SRP in the garage then crack on with that.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

SRP does not have the level of cut required to remove most defects. SRP uses fillers to hide swirl marks. The filling properties are very limited in my opinion. S20 when its worked correctly with a machine, with enough sets of passes, will remove defects. Consider S20 or equivalent, or a suitable glaze with advanced filling properties. 

As a side note, have a look at Soft99 Clear Scratch Wax. Personally, I never use fillers. I fully correct my paint, then apply an LSP to help preserve the surface. I would only use fillers to mainly aid with gloss.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Arvi said:


> I need to get my car polished over the next few evenings with limited time, in readiness for next Thursday.
> 
> I have Scholl 20 which I understand needs several passes for best effect. As time is not on my side, would it be better to use SRP by machine/ hand and save the S20 for a later date?
> 
> ...


The cutting ability of SRP isn't even close to S20.

If you are pressed for time, you are better off going over car quickly with SRP for now. Bear in mind if you plan to buff car with S20 in the next few weeks you would need to strip the SRP off before buffing with S20 or the SRP would dramatically reduce the cut of the S20 and likely to gum up the pads as well.

S20 doesn't like being rushed, it really rewards slow arm movement at medium to medium high speed at moderate pressure. And being black it shows up sub par correction very well.

7 years old SRP should be ok if it hasn't separated. It might not be as easy to apply evenly and wipe off cleany as fresh SRP but well worth a try.

Which spider pad do you have? ie Blue or Purple?

Would you consider a spray wax? Plenty glossy for the prom trip and lot easier to strip off prior to buffing with S20, if not worn off naturally in the weather by the time you get around to correct with S20.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Just checked my garage last night and there is hardly any SRP left! 
Should I restock on this or get Tripple or BH Cleaner Polish or maybe Blackhole?

Also I have just had a quick read of Soft99 Clear Scratch Wax, is this a worthy contender? Basically would like a nice glossy/wet look.

Where should I purchase any of the above - SRP will be available in Halfords of the shelf but no other motor factors near me that I know of unless ECP stock anything.


I also have black and white Hex Logic pads, which would be best to use with any of the above products?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Sonax Profiline perfect finish*

I recently used Sonax Profiline perfect finish its a slightly better polish than S20 check you the review below


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Arvi,

Auto finesse Tripple on a white hexlogic pad will give a nice finish, Tripple has a little cut but your still going to have to fully decontaminate before you polish.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

if you want to use srp and improve the looks by filling instead of correction go ahead, not everyone has time to do a full correction go ahead i'm sure it will look better than if you didn't do anything.

I have white diamond black hole srp is as good as any so halfords choice may be better time wise.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

So I purchased some Tripple. I have a Shinemate rotary and will use a white hex logic pad as indicated above.

Some previous posts indicate that you shouldn't work it in too long and only use on a low speed (sub 1000rpm?) due to the polish/wax content. Anyone got a tried and tested method.

Also Tripple seems quite watery - how much should I apply to the pad?


I'd clayed the car with the Farcela Clay mitt earlier in the year but never got round to polishing it. I picked up a Megs clay bar and used it last night and was surprised how dirty the car was and how much it picked up. It was nice to see how smooth Tripple went on cleaned paintwork when I tried a small area by hand


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

If i recall, the bottle has instructions on it for both machine and hand application. Spread it around on a low, then up a bit then back down?

Whatever it says on there, i followed and got a good result. Better than i expected.


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Arvi,

Give tripple a really really good shake. I prime my pad by hand and rub all over the full face of the pad using 4 10 p sized blobs for the first tage, I polish with 3 small blobs. Iuse a DA but work it in on speed one then go to 3 as it goes clear I then slow down and do one more pass. Auto finesse have a guide on the website see link below.

https://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/polish/tripple-500ml


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

As has been said, SRP does not contain any abrasives as confirmed by Autoglym.. Lots of cleaning and fillers in there though. I suppose the name Super resin 'polish' is misleading?

Harry


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

westerman said:


> As has been said, SRP does not contain any abrasives as confirmed by Autoglym.. Lots of cleaning and fillers in there though. I suppose the name Super resin 'polish' is misleading?
> 
> Harry


Not really, as a wood polish doesn't contain abrassives.

I think it's an appropriate name for it, as it's not a cutting compound and it does polish the car by filling the swirls and scratches to give a shiny look to the car.:thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

dannyd21 said:


> Not really, as a wood polish doesn't contain abrassives.
> 
> I think it's an appropriate name for it, as it's not a cutting compound and it does polish the car by filling the swirls and scratches to give a shiny look to the car.:thumb:


Danny, in detailing terms 'polishing' is recognised as a paint correction process to remove swirls and imperfections and contains abrasives and chemicals to achieve this. 
Fillers of the type you describe are referred to as glazes and do not have any abrasive properties but do fill and mask swirls and imperfections.

Wood polishes or Mr Sheen type products are indeed household 'polishes' but not relevant to Auto detailing.

Harry


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

And Srp has probably been called a polish long before the term detailing was invented.

The dictionary defines 'polish' as

Verb
"Make the surface of (something) smooth and shiny by rubbing it."
"Improve, refine, or add the finishing touches to."

Noun
"A substance used to give something a smooth and shiny surface when rubbed in."
"An act of rubbing something to give it a shiny surface."
"Refinement or elegance in a person or thing."

I think srp fits in quite well with most of those.

No, it's not a 'proper' abrasive corrective polish, but it still works very well and will make every a very neglected car look noticeably better to most people.

Of course the two products being listed in the first post are completely different and do different things with different results, but they also both take a very different amount of time and set of skills to use.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

riskypicker said:


> Its been written recently that SRP actually contains no abrasives. Just a cleaner and a resin filler.
> 
> It'll have a positive effect on your paint for sure, and i do use it still as a cleanser/glaze, but it wont do the same job as the S20, which i also use, in terms of physical correction.





westerman said:


> As has been said, SRP does not contain any abrasives as confirmed by Autoglym.. Lots of cleaning and fillers in there though. I suppose the name Super resin 'polish' is misleading?
> 
> Harry


SRP _does_ contain abrasives. It has abrasives and fillers. it removes what it cam and fills what it can't. It isn't a super aggressive abrasive, it is at the more gentle end, but it does contain abrasives.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, that's good to know. Given that it has light abrasives and fillers, what pad should I use on my DAS-6 Pro to apply it? Would a White Hex Logic polishing pad be too firm or should I go with a black one? Should it be lightly applied at speed 1 and left as a haze, or should it be worked longer like a normal polish at speed 3 for example?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I used Tripple and Collinte last week and was very happy with the results so thank you to everyone that posted.

Used a white pad, speed 1 to spread, speed 2 to polish and back to 1 for a finish as per the AF guide. Will sort out some pictures soon. 

Despite some hired R8's and Bentleys turning up to the Brom I reckon my detailed Alpina was the shinest and most exclusive car there !


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I stand corrected. Thanks for clearing up all the hear say.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i used af tripple by hand on my black metallic seat ibiza and it muted the flake slightly and topped off with a wax

i will be using s20 black by hand with the scholl hand pad on my bmw black metallic as directed by polished bliss which should have more cut than meguiars ultimate compound.
yeh i know it wont remove much but should be ok as i will use a glaze on top and then a wax


----------

